# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  loi up rom

## quanghuyz2007

minh up rom may samsung glaxi gio nhung no cu chay nhu the nay mai, ai biet vi sao ko giup minh voi nhe

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

bạn có thể nói rõ đc k thêm chút hình ảnh nữa. mai mốt post bài phải gõ tiếng việt nha bạn

----------


## shopdochoihanoi

đây là ảnh mình chụp được đây, bạn giúp mình với nhé

----------


## helloseo

sao mình gửi ảnh lên toàn bị báo lỗi không à, lam thế nào để gửi ảnh lên vậy các bạn

----------


## nhoc

> sao mình gửi ảnh lên toàn bị báo lỗi không à, lam thế nào để gửi ảnh lên vậy các bạn


trong dien dan co huong dan up hinh len bai viet do ban http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthr...nh-anh-vao-bai-viet-voi-imageshack-us-font-b-

----------

